# CinePaint mit Startschwierigkeiten



## LRK (27. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit,
vor kurzem hörte ich erstmals was von diesem ominösen CinePaint und dachte mir mal, wenn das Freeware ist und es soviel leistet, dass das sogar die Filmindustrie schonmal  im Auge hat, dann probier ich das doch einfach mal selbst aus. Also in die Wikipedia geschaut und nach den offiziellen Downloads geguckt.

So, meine bisherigen Erfahrungen sind aber sehr ernüchternd:
Als erstes fand ich eine Version 0.1.8... und installierte diese. Das Teil funktionierte aber mal gar nicht. Immer wenn ich versuchte ein Bild zu öffnen fror das gesamte Programm ein. Also hab' ich es deinstalliert und nach einer anderen Version geschaut. Als nächstes fiel mir Glasgow 0.2a in die Hände. Dies enthielt CinePaint im lauffertigen Zustand ohne, dass man es installieren musste. So, diese Version läuft auch soweit, nur gibt es dabei keine nur einen kleinen Haufen Plugins. Man kann lediglich JPEGs und TIFFs öffnen und speichern. Werkzeuge anwenden geht irgendwie auch nicht aber die Konsole im Hintergrund schreibt fleissig weiter rätselhafte Texte. Hilfedateien oder Ähnliches gibt es nicht. Als Letztes habe ich v 0.22 von Sourceforge geladen aber in diesem Paket befindet sich nichtmal eine EXE.

So, könnte mich mal jemand aufklären, was ich falsch mache? Muss ich mir das Progamm erst umständlich und komponentenweise zusammensuchen? Ich hab' grad keinen Plan, was das Ganze soll... Hilfe bitte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2007)

CinePaint ist ein Gimp-Fork. Ich hab es vor einer Weile auch mal installiert und fand es recht enttaeuschend. Auf einen kurzen Blick konnte ich nichts aufregendes entdecken was mir der Gimp nicht bieten wuerde. Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach nicht richtig geguckt.
Dass es sich um einen Gimp-Fork handelt ist uebrigens offensichtlich, das GUI entspricht einer aelteren Gimp-Version ziemlich genau.
Ich hab es noch drauf und werde auch nochmal schauen ob ich irgendwas finde was im Gimp nicht dabei ist.
Ich meld mich dann nochmal.


----------

